# My husband and neighbor are to friendly with each other.



## Just a chic (May 29, 2014)

My husband is very good to me. I have a gut feeling that my neighbor has a thing for him. I have witnessed them both making goo goo eyes at each other. Then one day last week he stopped by her work and did not tell me. So he claims he seen her standing outside her work and decided to visit. Now I'm the bad guy for getting upset about it. Want even hardly speak to me. Someone please help. I will be leaving for month see my daughter she is having a baby. He will be staying here. I don't to leave with him upset me for bringing these events.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Him being upset is a sign that something is wrong. If his wife has a concern he should do what is necessary to make her feel secure. Is she b married.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Too many red flags. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Always trust your gut! I think based on what information you have supplied in your post that something is definitely not right.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

yeah let's be honest here, is the firts time that I hear that someone go and visits casually his/her neighbor at his/her job, that is only common between couples and close family (kids visiting their parents), if one of my female neighbors suddendly comes a visit me at my job I will be inmediatly thinking that this woman wnat something to happene between us (unless she needs help with something related to my work expertise)


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Just a chic said:


> My husband is very good to me. I have a gut feeling that my neighbor has a thing for him. I have witnessed them both making goo goo eyes at each other. Then one day last week he stopped by her work and did not tell me. So he claims he seen her standing outside her work and decided to visit. Now I'm the bad guy for getting upset about it. Want even hardly speak to me. Someone please help. I will be leaving for month see my daughter she is having a baby. He will be staying here. I don't to leave with him upset me for bringing these events.


He's gas lighting you and he's also very defensive.
That's two red flags.
He visited her job ( why?) and didn't tell you.
They make love eyes at each other.
Two more red flags.

Beside these occurrences , how is your marriage ?
The root of the problem might be somewhere in there, this might be an opportunity to address problems.


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

Yeah, sounds like red flags, time to see what’s going on. When is your trip? 

Does the neighbor lady have a husband? You might want to compare notes. Don’t accuse, just ask if your husband has been stopping by or hanging out, etc. 

Ask other neighbors to ‘look in’ on your husband while you’re gone. Sometimes the other neighbors see things, but are hesitant to tell the spouse (‘not my business’, ‘oh, she knows’, etc).

Is your husband at home when you’re not there normally? Do your work schedules have some overlap? You might want to stop home early a few times and see if he’s over there.


----------



## C123 (Jun 20, 2012)

Agree with everyone. No one goes and visits a neighbor at work just to say "hi." You know what's going on. Be very careful about your trip. You should insist on him joining you.

Does he have a history of infidelity? Sounds like this is a second marriage for at least you, possibly him. Has he cheated on you before or on a prior wife or GF?


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Set up a couple VAR's in the house when you go away and if he's up to no good, you'll have it on tape.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

your gut feeling is correct your neighbor is eyeing your husband


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Just a chic, 

update?

If she has a husband you need to have a talk with her husband. The husband will most likely go a long way to putting an end to this problem.


----------

